# Happy Gertrude's Blue Eye fry and mom



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

I finally got brave enough to introduce the little guy into the CPD tank and added his mom as well. He is busy courting all the girls in the tank ... lol. He's a happy camper, and so am I. I've included the best picture I could get of the baby and mom, the CPD's always love to get in the picture. I'll get a macro camera one day. So sorry for the quality for now. If you look hard, you can even see his yellow-orange tipped pectoral fins.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Those guys look happy as can be in that nice setup *


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you Jim. The little guy spent 24 hours non-stop trying to court all of the bewildered CPD girls, ignoring his mom. Seems he developed a crush on them when they would come up to the net breeder to stare in. Finally he got hungry after all that wasted energy ... lol. Now everyone has settled in and happy and he sticks with Mom most of the time. He reminded me of a teenage boy out for the first time. We got quite a chuckle out of it.


----------

